# Bling (gergo giovanile)



## hambster

Anyone here happen to know what term Italian teenagers are using these days that might roughly equate to the English term "Bling"?

Ex.:  "I bought this great necklace with 80 rhinestones, so now I'm totally covered in Bling."


----------



## Silvia

I'm afraid we don't have any equivalent term. If you just want to give the idea...

so now I'm totally covered in Bling
adesso sono ricoperto/a di strass

Strass are shiny rhinestones.


----------



## lsp

Nope, Bling doesn't equal rhinestones (in English or Italian) if you want the real meaning.  It's actually very expensive, authentic jewelry that is showy and intended to display wealth (real gold chains and diamond-encrusted jewelry).


----------



## shamblesuk

In BE the term 'bling' has now also been adopted for cheap, tacky jewellry that's meant to look expensive and someone is wearing lots of it, to confuse things for the translators.


----------



## lsp

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> In BE the term 'bling' has now also been adopted for cheap, tacky jewellry that's meant to look expensive and someone is wearing lots of it, to confuse things for the translators.


Interesting. Here its specific intent is to describe stuff most people can't afford.


----------



## carrickp

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> In BE the term 'bling' has now also been adopted for cheap, tacky jewellry that's meant to look expensive and someone is wearing lots of it, to confuse things for the translators.



Same in AE, exept we have one fewer "l" in "jewelry."

As with many pop terms in AE, "bling" originated as African-American slang, originally "bling-bling."


----------



## uinni

Hi all!

So we can conclude with the correct translation is "ingioiellato", whcih has that very IDENTICAL ambiguous double meaning!!

Ex.: 
- "I bought this great necklace with 80 rhinestones, so now I'm totally covered in Bling."
- Ho comprato questo bel girocollo con 80 strass, così adesso sono tutta ingioiellata" (cheep jewelry)

- "I bought this great necklace with 80 diamonds, so now I can go out covered in Bling."
- Ho comprato questo bel girocollo con 80 diamanti, così adesso posso uscire tutta ingioiellata" (wealthy jewelry).



Uinni


----------



## lsp

"ingioiellato" is "bejeweled, so it conveys the meaning of being covered in jewelry, but that's all. I'm a little surprised that "bling" itself didn't catch on, since it is a very well known word coming from the hip-hop world. And I have to continue to disagree with my compatriots- it means _real, expensive jewelry_ (the _whole point_ was that rappers, when they make it, can afford more than ordinary people) and when it is used otherwise it's not correct, just people trying to use a "cool" word and getting it wrong. Take a look at urbandictionary.com to see more.


----------



## shamblesuk

Your compatriots in the US may agree but in the UK 'bling' also mean cheap tacky jewellry. Sorry, but that's a cultural difference we'll have to agree to disagree on.  

Example, you see a teenager from a rough estate with Tiffany copy earrings and you could say 'How much bling!'. That obviously does not infer lots of expensive jewellry, au contraire.

shamblesuk




			
				lsp said:
			
		

> "ingioiellato" is "bejeweled, so it conveys the meaning of being covered in jewelry, but that's all. I'm a little surprised that "bling" itself didn't catch on, since it is a very well known word coming from the hip-hop world. And I have to continue to disagree with my compatriots- it means _real, expensive jewelry_ (the _whole point_ was that rappers, when they make it, can afford more than ordinary people) and when it is used otherwise it's not correct, just people trying to use a "cool" word and getting it wrong. Take a look at urbandictionary.com to see more.


----------



## Ratona

For me, an excessive amount of jewellery (correct BE spelling), no matter how expensive, as long as it is shiny is Bling. Either way you're trying to _show_ that you´ve got lots of money and are cool, are you not?


----------



## uinni

Hi Isp,



			
				lsp said:
			
		

> "ingioiellato" is "bejeweled, so it conveys the meaning of being covered in jewelry, but that's all.


Either I cannot understand your statement or you did not understand the usage of "ingioiellato" from my examples.
When not used ironically, the term stresses on the fact that the person is sort of showing off for the wealthiness of the weared jewellry (near to the usage of "essere agghindati/agghindarsi").



			
				lsp said:
			
		

> "
> I'm a little surprised that "bling" itself didn't catch on, since it is a very well known word coming from the hip-hop world. And I have to continue to disagree with my compatriots- it means _real, expensive jewelry_ (the _whole point_ was that rappers, when they make it, can afford more than ordinary people) and when it is used otherwise it's not correct, just people trying to use a "cool" word and getting it wrong. Take a look at urbandictionary.com to see more.


 
Of course BE and AE are two different worlds...

Uinni.


----------



## fredericks

what about "ricoperto di gioielli" ?


----------



## V52

hambster said:
			
		

> Anyone here happen to know what term Italian teenagers are using these days that might roughly equate to the English term &quot;Bling&quot;?
> 
> Ex.:  &quot;I bought this great necklace with 80 rhinestones, so now I'm totally covered in Bling.&quot;


  Hi!  What an interesting challenge!  "Bling" is certalinly an onomatopoeia, right? Maybe from the sound of lights  in a flipper... So IMHO we must have the courage of  a  mediation in translating, trying to give the phrase the same taste in Italian.  Here my tries, with  .. neologisms too... 1- Ho comprato questa collana con 80 pietre, c'ho tante di quelle luci addosso  che sembro un flipper! 2- Ho comprato una collana con 80 zirconi, sberlusco che faccio schifo! 3- Ho comprato questa collana con un'ottantina di pietre taroccate, faccio più luce di un tir napoletano!  4 - Ho comprato questa collana con un'ottantina di culi di bottiglia, sparo luce dappertutto! The two parts of  different solutions can be mixed of course Hope you'll forgive my ..foolhardiness! VIttorio52


----------



## lsp

This is what we call "making a mountain out of a molehill."  

All I am saying is that there already exists a way to say decked out in jewelry, or bejeweled (ingioiellata) for both cheap and expensive jewelry in both languages. Just like there already exists a way to say the slang word "crib" in both languages (house/home = casa). The hip-hop slang, be it "Bling" or "crib" is either adopted as is, or some new slang term has been invented in Italian ... or there is only the old-fashioned way to convey its meaning.

It is much more common to invent new trendy words in English slang than anywhere else. Seems that we either lack representation in Italy from a member of the demographic that could help to answer this, or there simply is no new word.


----------



## V52

Yes Isp maybe there are not italian new words for it, I checked on a slng italian dictionary  and I couldn't find a term for "bling" . I was just trying to care about the sense. However my solution are not fortunately the "burning bush"  , just  attempts Ciao  Vitt52


----------



## uinni

But shamblesuk reports it as being used (already) with a different meaning (in BE), comparable with other slang (or some equivalent phrase, at least) in quite a different context than hip-hop... This simply means that that hip-hop word has already fallen into common speech -changing its meaning.

Anyway I guess you have a (n original) concept of "bling" of your own also as far as the USA context is concerned, as I found many US sites selling false jewellry they call "bling" and explicitely refer to hip-hop style "jewels". This is what in Italy is named "bigiotteria", which is few-euro-worth wealthy-looking trinkets...

Uinni


----------



## carrickp

My guess is Italian young people just say "bling."


----------



## V52

carrickp said:
			
		

> My guess is Italian young people just say &quot;bling.&quot;


 Do you mean that here in Italy young people use "bling" ?  Vitt52


----------



## uinni

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Do you mean that here in Italy young people use "bling" ? Vitt52


 
Vittorio, do you really think that any new word that appears into the Italian dictionary wouldn't be just simply brought from English?!?

Anyway i found that "bling-bling" is a "glottal" pronunciation of "gleam-gleam", which is "brillio-"brillio"), and was forged by the rappers group Hot Boyz (New Orleans). 

But, as we learn, in the anglo-saxon world its usage is rapidly changing (the others simply tag along  ).

Uinni.


----------



## Elisa68

Ecco i miei 2 cents! 
Riporto da Vogue gioielli:
"E' "bling" un uso generoso di diamanti, anelli spessi con macro gemme, orecchini grandi a cerchio, medaglioni in oro con catene lunghe e nomi scritti in corsivo al posto del pendente"

Su un dizionario rap ho invece trovato:
Bling= gioielleria

Da google comunque ho solo risultati per hip hop music, quindi ne deduco che in italiano, se viene usato questo termine, lo è solo in ambito musicale.


----------



## carrickp

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Do you mean that here in Italy young people use "bling" ?  Vitt52



È solamente una mia congettura.


----------



## V52

carrickp said:
			
		

> È solamente una mia congettura.


  Chissà che tu non abbia ragione? La lingua anche qui cambia a velocità supersonica, difficile starle dietro. Mi informo in questi giorni e ti faccio sapere. Vitt52


----------



## carrickp

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Chissà che tu non abbia ragione? La lingua anche qui cambia a velocità supersonica, difficile starle dietro. Mi informo in questi giorni e ti faccio sapere. Vitt52



I'll be interested in the results of your detective work. Thanks.


----------



## V52

HI, there is another  possible translation   ... "brillo come un albero di Natale"  Ciao  Vitt52


----------



## V52

uinni said:
			
		

> Vittorio, do you really think that any new word that appears into the Italian dictionary wouldn't be just simply brought from English?!?
> 
> 
> Uinni.


  Yes, I think so, and the contrary. Non è obbligatorio che ci sia una rispondenza, perchè non c'è rispondenza di esperienze, o almeno la globalizzazione non è ancor arrivata a tanto..  Vitt52


----------



## silvietta

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> HI, there is another possible translation ... "brillo come un albero di Natale" Ciao Vitt52


 
Qui su al Nord c'è un'espressione che rende perfettamente l'idea: "Così sembri la Madonna del Petrolio"... (si dice di donna con parecchi gioielli "sbrilluccichenti" - altro termine terribile  che rende tanto bene l'idea)
Silvia


----------



## fredericks

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> 1- Ho comprato questa collana con 80 pietre, c'ho tante di quelle luci addosso  che sembro un flipper!
> 2- Ho comprato una collana con 80 zirconi, sberlusco che faccio schifo!
> 3- Ho comprato questa collana con un'ottantina di pietre taroccate, faccio più luce di un tir napoletano!
> 4 - Ho comprato questa collana con un'ottantina di culi di bottiglia, sparo luce dappertutto!


Wow...non avevo mai sentito tutte queste espressioni!

L'unica che mi viene in mente è "addobbato come un albero di natale"


----------



## silvietta

fredericks said:
			
		

> Wow...non avevo mai sentito tutte queste espressioni!
> 
> L'unica che mi viene in mente è "addobbato come un albero di natale"


 
Visto che siamo in vena di espressioni divertenti ve ne propongo un'altra...
Ho comprato una collana piena di pietre luccicanti, spero di non incrociare una gazza ladra... 
Silvia


----------



## V52

silvietta said:
			
		

> Visto che siamo in vena di espressioni divertenti ve ne propongo un'altra...
> Ho comprato una collana piena di pietre luccicanti, spero di non incrociare una gazza ladra...
> Silvia


  Ah! Ah! Ah! Rido tutto! Vitt52


----------



## Faerie Queene

Could "bling" be translated as "patacca" for cheap, or fake, jewellry?


----------



## Blackman

Io credo si possa dire " _chincaglieria_ ". It's a word referred to everything that is jewelry, true or false, worn in excessive quantity, so excessive that might produce a sound (klang klang ), like chains.


----------



## sehnsucht

Mi riattacco a questo oramai vecchio thread perchè mi trovo a dover tradurre un testo riguardante un ballerino hip-hop statunitense.
Quando si parla del suo look, cioè del modo in cui si veste, viene descritto in questo modo:
"He's all about the bling".
Ora, cercando nel web un po' di foto di questo artista, in effetti usa sempre una collana al collo, ma non mi sembra indossi altri gioielli molto vistosi.
Secondo voi sarebbe da tradurre così?
"è tutto uno spelndore di gioielli"
Cosa ne dite?

Grazie mille.


----------



## Peninsular

uinni - I think it's much more likely that bling is supposed to represent the sound that light makes when bouncing off shiny surfaces like diamonds and silver.


----------



## Peninsular

sehnsucht - penso che è più probabile che significa che gli interessa solo roba vistosamente costosa


----------

